

Barnes & Noble introduces a touchscreen E-Ink NOOK - jonknee
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp?PID=35699

======
mikeleeorg
I love my Kindle and don't have an iPad, but have been an iPhone user for a
few years now. So it was surprisingly amusing when I found myself tapping my
Kindle, expecting it to respond. I could suddenly relate to my friend's kid
who we caught tapping a TV screen, expecting to interact with it.

